# Reflections



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking back and remembering.........


----------



## Bee (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh! if only, although having said that, often when I look in the mirror I can see my mothers reflection looking back at me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

Touching Pappy, I can relate.  Bee, I also am looking more and more like my mother when she was a senior.


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2014)

Mirror mirror on the wall, please take me back once and for all. :clap:


----------



## Raven (Apr 9, 2014)

I know a few friends who don't want to wear glasses, I wonder if it's because they look
younger when they look in the mirror?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



LOL, excellent TG, Love it, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Looking back and remembering.........



These are neat pappy I think the opposite would be good for young people to get a handle on.  Show them that youth does not last.  Who knows, maybe it would make a difference.  That and good families raising their kids, teaching them reality.  I wasn't prepared at all, had to wing it  Not blaming my folks, they only had what they were taught (or lack thereof)


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

ssoooooo cutteee...


----------

